

Downforeveryoneorjustme.com is down - Bantik

That's called irony.
======
kevinconroy
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.downforeve...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)

------
bamfwho
<http://www.isup.me/downforeveryoneorjustme.com>

------
bluefin
My guess is that godaddy customers crashed the site.

